

Nearly 1000 of NY Tech protesting Senators on PIPA this Wed - join us, Valley - kn0thing
https://plus.google.com/u/0/113164038788726940319/posts/5sxZg1pHgQ7

======
kn0thing
Success! A new protest has arrived!
[http://www.hackersandfounders.com/events/48317262/?eventId=4...](http://www.hackersandfounders.com/events/48317262/?eventId=48317262&action=detail)

PIPA-supporting Senators, meet the job-creators and innovators of California.

~~~
bgentry
I'm confused, why is that protest at Joseph Ailoto Plaza instead of in front
of Sen. Feinstein's office? <http://g.co/maps/r8s85>

Perhaps because the chosen location is in front of City Hall and usually has
media trucks nearby?

~~~
iamelgringo
We want to obey city ordinance and not block any sidewalks or streets and
there aren't any decent sized parks close to Feinstein's offices.

------
ds206
Seattle Against SOPA (and PIPA) <http://www.meetup.com/SeattleAgainstSOPA/>

------
sutterbomb
DC Tech will be there: <http://www.meetup.com/DC-Tech-Meetup/events/48101142/>

------
DougN7
This is awesome.

Am I the only one that fears a big corp from using SOPA to kick my little
website off the web by them simply pasting a bit of their documentation in my
forum? I can imagine the copyright trolls asking for "protection money" so
that bad material doesn't show up on my site. The lack of due process is what
scares me the most about this whole thing.

I ask since it's one side that I don't see getting much discussion.

------
startupfounder
Looking forward to bringing my body, taking up some space and voicing my
concerns to the Senators.

Tell me good Sir... what does democracy look like?

Media will be there, so bring your A game.

~~~
kn0thing
Yes, there is already media interest brewing.

------
dvdhsu
Anybody else going from Palo Alto?

Right now, I'll be taking the Caltrain. If the are more people, perhaps we
could get a carpool together.

If not, is there anybody else also planning on taking the Caltrain? Feel free
to e-mail me (address within profile) if you would be interested in going
together.

